# Looking for a Part time Job



## Ms.M (Apr 10, 2009)

Remote or Local

608 E. Magnolia Blvd., Apt. A
Burbank, CA 91501	Ph: (818) 257-8490
Email: lamariano818@hotmail.com
LaraMarie D. Mariano
Objective	To contribute to the profitability and success of your organization.
Experience	02/08–Present	Kaiser Permanente	Los Angeles, CA
Audit & Recovery / Claims Admin Analyst
	Assistant to the Associate Medical Director, Manager of Physician Operations, and Physician Regional Manager.
	Interacts with internal/external MDs and Providers such as MSAATs.
	Monitors, analyzes, troubleshoots, and documents the work volume and inventory of outstanding claims, various discrepancies, and system problems.
	Conducts audits of over paid claims in accordance to contract and claims policies and procedures.
	Recovered over $30,000 of claims within a month of training on the job.
	09/06–02/08	Specialty Laboratories	Valencia, CA
Coding Specialist, CPC
	Codes and sequences diagnoses and procedures using ICD-9-CM and CPT as appropriate. 
	Utilizes computer programs designed to assist in the process and to transmit data. 
	Abstracted key information from clearing house (Proxy Medevant Health) for outstanding errors.
	Reviewed and audit all requisition forms.
	Follows up on records which are incomplete for billing and assists with procedures necessary for their completion. 
	Excellent accuracy level and averages more than 3,890 requisitions monthly.
	Medicaid Biller/Collector 
	Detailed knowledge of Medicaid regulations and Medicaid Managed Care Contracts and regulatory requirements.
	Prepare, research, and resolved billing and claims.
	Also trained in Medicare Explanation of Benefits and & major medical insurance companies.
	12/02–02/06                 Biopath Laboratories & Radiology     Burbank, CA
Billing Coordinator
	Performed Radiology Coding on outpatient requisition forms.
	Processed claim denials and processed monthly statements for client billing.
	Reviewed and audit accuracy in billing.
	Assisted in Radiology Dispatch.
Education	2006–2007                 Everett Community College          Washington, WA
Medical Records Coding.

2002-2004                     Pasadena Community College             Pasadena, CA
General Courses

1997-1998                      San Joaquin Valley College                      Fresno, CA
Medical Assistant
Certifications	Certified Medical Records
CPC (AAPC) 
Skills/Qualifications	Detailed-oriented. Work under pressure, responsible, honest, hardworking, and motivated.  Strong work ethic.  Productive and efficient in accomplishing work goals.  Proficient in Microsoft Office.  Familiar with Xifin, Triple G, Health Connect System, and the OCPS Foundation.  Fluent in Tagalog.
			Reference Available Upon Request


----------

